# So help me....



## Saisha (Aug 4, 2014)

I swear I am going to use this stuff....















and my sewing machine and somehow, I *WILL* come up with a decent bra that fits me! Even cup size A is too big! Getting ready to buy a Misses size bra, rip that sucker apart, slap it together with one of my older ones to see if it will fit decently :doh: 

Anyone else make their own lingerie in general?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Aug 4, 2014)

try going down in band size and using extenders. The cup sizes change with the band size, so a D on a 36 band is different than a d on a 50 band and so on.... I buy a 48 B and use an extender with a lot of luck, where I can't wear a B in a 50 ......


----------



## Saisha (Aug 4, 2014)

I've tried that but either I didn't like how it felt or the cups were too big on top. A good part of the weight in mine is carried in the lower half so the tops of the cups are always extra loose - plus I really don't care for bras with seams. I did see an interesting video on a bra called a bust sling bra that I am thinking of trying something similar - I just bought a sewing pattern with 4 different halter tops so it might work - this is the video link: http://youtu.be/lZS5ZpqnIp8


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 4, 2014)

my college aged daughter has this problem. she is a 38a. when i bought her the regular t-shirt bras the cups don't fit properly and she has empty space at the top.

we moved to a lightly lined wireless bra that seemed to have done the trick. the light lining allows for a bit more modesty without the pre-form look and wireless keeps it comfy.

hope this helps.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 5, 2014)

There might be some information in the Clothing/Fashion Thread.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 5, 2014)

Have you tried demi-cup/shelf bras? They have less fabric at the top. That's what I wear most of the time otherwise, like you, i get a baggy bit at the top where it's empty.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 5, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> we moved to a lightly lined wireless bra that seemed to have done the trick. the light lining allows for a bit more modesty without the pre-form look and wireless keeps it comfy. hope this helps.






Surlysomething said:


> There might be some information in the Clothing/Fashion Thread.





Gingembre said:


> Have you tried demi-cup/shelf bras? They have less fabric at the top. That's what I wear most of the time otherwise, like you, i get a baggy bit at the top where it's empty.



Thanks for all the information. I have read all the different threads and while I know technically this thread fits more into the clothing forum, I wanted to post it in a protected forum as it is a sensitive issue with me. I am built similar to how Linda Evans is (if she were heavy) with wide shoulders, a longer ratio between top of shoulders to the beginning of my breasts instead of Jessica Rabbit (sometimes I wish I were). I have a large band size but misses cup size so what should work in theory doesn't always in reality. 

I've tried using extenders but either I don't get the support I need or have the silhouette I prefer. I like to have a smooth looking shape on my back with no extra bulges above or below the band of my bra and with the way my fat is carried right below my breasts, certain bras just do not fit or feel right to me - that is why I often wear a long-line bra as I love the smoothness it provides. 

I haven't tried the newer demi cup styled bras on the market as most come in too small of band size and/or the cup design may be a tad too low for what I am looking for so here we go again. Yes it is a vanity thing - I want to look pretty and nice - for myself - being on here and seeing so many ladies wearing lovely lingerie has made me start to reconsider my wardrobe in certain aspects. I want to find a good bra with seamless cups that would allow me to wear t-shirts and silky-type blouses without always having to wear a camisole or making sure there is some form of print design that helps hide the seam lines in the cups. 

Plus, there is the professional aspect of it as I have always worked in rather conservative industries and right or wrong, a person is judged by how they are dressed - so I may be going into the lingerie making business to get what I want/need.

Sorry for rambling on here - just sorting out my thoughts I guess.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 5, 2014)

Look for a bra fitting expert in your area and get professionally fitted. They know the ropes and can order to suit your needs. While not cheap to order through them, might be worth it just once to get the right bra.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 5, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> Look for a bra fitting expert in your area and get professionally fitted. They know the ropes and can order to suit your needs. While not cheap to order through them, might be worth it just once to get the right bra.


 
I'd love to and already have a custom bra maker lined up but with my mom's thyroid issues flaring up plus her left ankle needing surgery w/2 months minimum rehab plus my sister and her possible pancreatic cancer and my looking for work, going to one is definitely not on the books right now.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 6, 2014)

This might sound really naive but I honestly never considered that smaller breasted women would have problems finding bras too, so this has been an eye opener for me. I supposed because me and my family are all large breasted it just isn't something that ever occurred to me. 

I wish I could offer any new advice but bras are difficult for women of all chest sizes, I think. Custom made bras or professional bra fittings are the only solutions I can think of.


----------



## prplecat (Aug 9, 2014)

Have you tried "cutlets"? You know, the silicone pads that you wear in your bra. Like this: http://www.lovemybubbles.com/push-up-bra-pads.shtml They would push you up a bit, so that you fill the top of your bra better. I had an A-cup friend that wore them. Before she discovered them, she used trimmed-down shoulder pads. :huh:


----------



## Saisha (Aug 9, 2014)

prplecat said:


> Have you tried "cutlets"? You know, the silicone pads that you wear in your bra. Like this: http://www.lovemybubbles.com/push-up-bra-pads.shtml They would push you up a bit, so that you fill the top of your bra better. I had an A-cup friend that wore them. Before she discovered them, she used trimmed-down shoulder pads. :huh:



No, haven't tried those - although I've been tempted a few times with shoulder pads :doh: I may look into them but I prefer all natural if you know what I mean - thanks for the link.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Aug 11, 2014)

Saisha have you tried Lane Bryant? That's where I get all my bras from and i'm rather chesty myself my bra's are normally around 42.00 each but also Lane Bryant has sales going on where you buy 1 get a second free.


----------



## prplecat (Aug 12, 2014)

How about an AA cup? Found these in a 38: http://www.lulalu.com/t/bra-size/38AA


----------



## prplecat (Aug 12, 2014)

And it looks like this site has AA cups up to a 46 band size: http://www.herroom.com/petite,aa-cup,bras,513,950,001,25.html


----------

